

Ask HN: Please re-review my webapp: Playlistr - sli

The last version seemed to be fairly well-received, but it wasn't satisfied with it, yet. Since I last posted about it, I've made a few changes. The most obvious would be the interface. I'm not sure if anyone who commented on my previous thread has seen the new interface, but it's much easier on the eyes.<p>Most of the changes are on the backend, but are ones I'm sure a lot of you would appreciate. I've added a proper admin panel, so adding new streams is a snap. (Feel free to request some!) I've also made the playlists generate with titles, so they won't show up in your media player as a list of ugly IP addresses and hostnames. They also use CRLF now, instead of just LF.<p>You may also login (link is under the logo) using your Google account and your selections will be saved for you, then restored on your next visit.<p>http://playlistr.appspot.com
======
stuntmouse
I didn't see your first version, but I like what you've done overall.

A few notes: The interface is clean, but I wish I could see the major parts
without scrolling. This probably doesn't need to have a period: "Login with
Google."

I think you're one more design revision from perfection.

